# 11th day after embryo transfer - advice please



## PinkTulip (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am new here. 

I'm on my first cycle of IVF. I had 2 embryos transferred about 11 days ago and I took the pregnancy test this morning, it was negative.

I was supposed to take the test in 3 days time...Has anyone had a negative test and a couple of days later had a positive result? Is that possible?

My husband told me that I should have waited for the day we were told to take the test, as the result could be wrong before then. However, I've had a little blood which has been pink, brown, black and red and am experiencing lots of pain in my lower back - which I usually have when I have my period. 

I was experiencing signs of pregnancy - tender breasts, bloated belly and fatigue, but these have all gone now.  

If anyone's been in the same situation I'd love to hear from you. 

Many thanks.


----------



## PinkTulip (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Guys...
2 days to left to the pregnancy test...
I'm freaking out....


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am sorry to hear how you are feeling!

I understand all those feelings - I myself have done test early too.

Its a rollercoaster. i have no words of wisdom, just want to send you a hug!

jenny


----------



## PinkTulip (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Jenny80. 
Really appreciated it.
It is very hard to keep up...feeling very down...
Keeping praying for good results...
xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know hun, its a scary time. IVF starts to control your every move and daily life. I totally understand your fear, have been there also myself and your right its hard to keep postive when you so stressed out.

sending you a big hug, when you get to the OTD and you get the results i wish you lots of luck!

I have had 5 attempts  at IVF and at times nearly gone crazy with it all, It was quite ironic on my final attempt i had lost hope before it even started and did truely believe it was a no, the shock i got when it was a BFP and took time too sink in, all the pain of the last 4 IVFs were worth it when you hear your pregnant.

Dont give up hope ever - dreams do come true.

Here to chat if you need anything!!

jenny


----------

